
High-Performance Graphics–Are We Going Back to Black and White? - ishikawa
https://www.automationworld.com/high-performance-graphics-are-we-going-back-black-and-white
======
M_Bakhtiari
Why is AutomationWorld site so hell-bent on making me look at this guy's mug
rather than the image actually relevant to the article?

